# Fallout NEW VEGAS BABY!



## MelodieOctavia (Oct 18, 2010)

Fallout New Vegas is getting a midnight release tonight. Anyone else going? What perks/traits are you going for? is anyone else as stoked about this game as I am?


----------



## Delta517 (Oct 18, 2010)

I already got it for my Xbox 360. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  It's kinda buggy right now, but I'm sure this will get fixed soon.


----------



## Wabsta (Oct 18, 2010)

FUCK YEA DOWNLOADING IT TOMORROW


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Oct 18, 2010)

Wabsta said:
			
		

> FUCK YEA DOWNLOADING IT TOMORROW



Steam is having a midnight release also. at 12:01 it will unlock if you have already pre-loaded it.


----------



## geminisama (Oct 18, 2010)

I'd totally join you there, man. But I'm broke, and can't get it yet.


----------



## Fudge (Oct 18, 2010)

I can't wait. Playing it later today.


----------



## Sterling (Oct 18, 2010)

Wow, that is right up my ally as I get off work today at midnight.


----------



## Wabsta (Oct 18, 2010)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> Wabsta said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's why I'm downloading it tomorrow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hoping there will be some nonsteam crack-ish thing...

EDIT: Yes, I would buy it if I had the money, but since I'm just a student and I'm buying an iphone this week, there is no money for it


----------



## jalaneme (Oct 18, 2010)

lucky Bs i live in europe so i have to wait till the 22nd 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 boo!


----------



## Scott-105 (Oct 18, 2010)

I might get it. 

I have to find some games to trade for it though.


----------



## Wabsta (Oct 18, 2010)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> lucky Bs i live in europe so i have to wait till the 22nd
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Another reason I'm downloading it


----------



## Hells Malice (Oct 19, 2010)

Pisses me off NV was leaked early for 360, but not PC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Much be a damn-near-only-digital game.

I'd be buying it right away, but I got a "no seatbelt" ticket that costs around $150 or so. Fun.


----------



## Fudge (Oct 19, 2010)

I played it earlier today. Really good, I like it a lot more than Fallout 3.


----------



## dinofan01 (Oct 19, 2010)

I want it sooo bad but im strapped for cash. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 just gonna hold out until the eventual GOTY edition.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 19, 2010)

Enjoy a 60 dollar mod for Fallout 3


----------



## Sterling (Oct 19, 2010)

brandonspikes said:
			
		

> Enjoy a 60 dollar mod for Fallout 3


Enjoy not having said mod without 60 dollars or a modded 360/whatever. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Just played it through the night (No sleeping FTW)!! I just haven't figured out how to use my free DLC in-game.


----------



## Nobunaga (Oct 19, 2010)

it s out for PS3(download) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i am so excited


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Oct 19, 2010)

This sucks (not the game itself)

My preorder code for F:NV doesn't work (PS3) and after calling bethsoft, I found out that it's a known issue and "it is being resolved"

Looks like PS3 gets the shitty end of the stick once again.


----------



## Hells Malice (Oct 19, 2010)

brandonspikes said:
			
		

> Enjoy a 60 dollar mod for Fallout 3



enjoy being retarded.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 19, 2010)

Hells Malice said:
			
		

> brandonspikes said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Same interface, Same graphical engine, Same concept, same weapon types, No online modes, Same phyics, No ladders, Same communication type, Same boring VATS.


Only thing that is cool about the game is the OldSchool Las Vegas feel.

Yup, Sounds like a 60 dollar mod to me.




Oh, and before you try and troll me, You can look up my Gamertag: Brandonspikes, I've played the first game and hit level cap and thought it was decent, Now this is a ripoff.


----------



## Wabsta (Oct 19, 2010)

Downloading it right now, it's almost done, but a friend said it has a password on the .rar's. (random downloads on usenet ftw)
Let's hope not, and I'll be playing aaaaaaaaall night.


----------



## Hells Malice (Oct 19, 2010)

brandonspikes said:
			
		

> Hells Malice said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A game can run on the same basic engine and still be a different game. You don't fix what isn't broken.
It has an entirely new map, new NPCs, new quests, new weapons (not to mention a much bigger list), improvements to character development. I've heard they improved the gun mechanics is some ways as well. Several other mechanics were improved as well.

No online modes? Now you're just proving you're retarded. A game doesn't need an online feature in the sequel to qualify as a full-on sequel. There is already a Fallout MMO planned, because the game currently would never work as one.


The best thing about this though, is even though you're being a retarded troll, "enjoy your $60 mod" isn't much of an insult, considering even if it were a mod, it'd be worth $60.

Go play some CoD kid. Prepare for when that next CoD mod, black ops, comes out.


----------



## Sterling (Oct 19, 2010)

@ BS (lol): Gonna have to ask you to rethink what makes a game great. Do you honestly think that great games survive on being different every time? There wouldn't be any strong foot hold in the gaming universe by any one franchise, not even the most iconic video game character would have survived without sticking to the tried and true. Is it a bad thing that it used the same engine? Is it a bad thing that it has the same weapon types with more added? I beg to differ, and it seems every time a popular new Xbox 360 game comes out you do nothing but shit on it. I bet you haven't even played it yet. If you have, you'll see that it has a whole different atmosphere, and has quite a bit on new features: Weapon attachments, ammo types, different damage system, totally different story. I myself didn't even like FO3 as much as I enjoy this right out of the box!! Having a tried and true formula doesn't mean its a bad thing, like you make it seem...

EDIT: Clarification.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 19, 2010)

Sterl500 said:
			
		

> @ BS (lol): Gonna have to ask you to rethink what makes a game great. Do you honestly think that great games survive on being different every time? There wouldn't be any strong foot hold in the gaming universe by any one franchise, not even the most iconic video game character would have survived without sticking to the tried and true. Is it a bad thing that it used the same engine? Is it a bad thing that it has the same weapon types with more added? I beg to differ, and it seems every time a popular new Xbox 360 game comes out you do nothing but shit on it. I bet you haven't even played it yet. If you have, you'll see that it has a whole different atmosphere, and has quite a bit on new features: Weapon attachments, ammo types, different damage system, totally different story. I myself didn't even like FO3 as much as I enjoy this right out of the box!! Having a tried and true formula doesn't mean its a bad thing, like you make it seem...
> 
> EDIT: Clarification.


Look at my Xbox 360 Account, Look at my steam profile, Look at my PSN games, I don't crap on all new games as they come out, I crap on retarded cash-ins.

I play all the new games that come out, I play all the good indie games, so don't fucking tell me I talk trash on new 360 games, I just point out the truth. 


Oh, And fallout 3 has terrible combat, A big turnoff for me.



These yearly Cashoff are getting fucking ridiculous. These boring generic FPS games are getting OLD.


I was forced to play fallout 3, I was under a bet that I would love the game after spending 50 hours and beating the game at least once, I hated every hour of it, But I stuck with the game to give it a chance.

I love RPG'S, I love FPShooter games, I loved borderlands, I love left 4 dead, I loved the original final fantasies, Call of duty 4 ect.ect


Fallout New Vegas, Looks and plays just like the 3rd game, To me its a 60 dollar expansion, Most reviewers states that they have experienced the same problems as fallout 3, the same bugs.

To be honest,  I wouldn't be as upset if they just called it Fallout 3: New Vegas.


Oh, and I have the game on Steam.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 19, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Go play some CoD kid. Prepare for when that next CoD mod, black ops, comes out.



Don't worry, I wont be wasting my money on another Call of Duty Cash-in, after Modern Warfail 2.


----------



## hybridreality (Oct 19, 2010)

@bs 
If you didn't like Fallout 3 you most likely wouldn't like New Vegas.

Sure it's just an expansion on the old engine - but if that expansion has the same amount of gameplay as fallout 3 did then I have no problem with that.

Also, the big deal is that it's made by some of the original team from the old games, this is no cash in on behalf of Bethesda - this is the Van Buren that so many people were waiting for.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 19, 2010)

hybridreality said:
			
		

> @bs
> If you didn't like Fallout 3 you most likely wouldn't like New Vegas.
> 
> Sure it's just an expansion on the old engine - but if that expansion has the same amount of gameplay as fallout 3 did then I have no problem with that.
> ...



I just think its too overrated, Man, Why cant we get things like a new Chrono Trigger or a new Vectorman


----------



## Sterling (Oct 19, 2010)

Dude, I don't give 3 flying fucks about how many indie games you play, or how many 360 games you try. The difference between what is a cash in, and what people want are two different things. What you don't seem to get is that you're not the only one person in this world, I bet right now the people that liked the 3rd Fallout don't think this is a cash in. You also don't seem to get how much work goes into this so called "Expansion". If you look at Hotel Dusk and it's sequel The Last Window, you'll notice that they are essentially the same game with the same art style. You don't see people complaining about that do you? Oh, and yes you do have nothing but negativity towards COD, and other games with essentially the same formula and gameplay (which consistent gameplay is not a bad thing). Another example is how many people complain about Sonic always sucking! They want... No, they expect the same gameplay. You seem to have an attitude that if something looks the same, it is just another attempt at a cash in. Me I say each to his own, and as long as there are people who want a consistent product with the same great gameplay there will always be games that look like a cash in. Also COD is as far away from shovelware as you can get, there is more thought and work that goes into these games than you give credit for.

Again since this is your opinion I can respect it. Even when you troll needlessly about how crappy a game you THINK it is. You can't really judge a game by it's cover, only by the experience you feel.


----------



## Advi (Oct 19, 2010)

Sterl500 said:
			
		

> Dude, I don't give 3 flying fucks about how many indie games you play, or how many 360 games you try. The difference between what is a cash in, and what people want are two different things. What you don't seem to get is that you're not the only one person in this world, I bet right now the people that liked the 3rd Fallout don't think this is a cash in. You also don't seem to get how much work goes into this so called "Expansion". If you look at Hotel Dusk and it's sequel The Last Window, you'll notice that they are essentially the same game with the same art style. You don't see people complaining about that do you? Oh, and yes you do have nothing but negativity towards COD, and other games with essentially the same formula and gameplay (which consistent gameplay is not a bad thing). Another example is how many people complain about Sonic always sucking! They want... No, they expect the same gameplay. You seem to have an attitude that if something looks the same, it is just another attempt at a cash in. Me I say each to his own, and as long as there are people who want a consistent product with the same great gameplay there will always be games that look like a cash in. Also COD is as far away from shovelware as you can get, there is more thought and work that goes into these games than you give credit for.
> 
> Again since this is your opinion I can respect it. Even when you troll needlessly about how crappy a game you THINK it is. You can't really judge a game by it's cover, only by the experience you feel.


i think i love you


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Oct 19, 2010)

brandonspikes said:
			
		

> QUIT LIKING WHAT I DON'T LIKE!


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 19, 2010)

Sterl500 said:
			
		

> Dude, I don't give 3 flying fucks about how many indie games you play, or how many 360 games you try. The difference between what is a cash in, and what people want are two different things. What you don't seem to get is that you're not the only one person in this world, I bet right now the people that liked the 3rd Fallout don't think this is a cash in. You also don't seem to get how much work goes into this so called "Expansion". If you look at Hotel Dusk and it's sequel The Last Window, you'll notice that they are essentially the same game with the same art style. You don't see people complaining about that do you? Oh, and yes you do have nothing but negativity towards COD, and other games with essentially the same formula and gameplay (which consistent gameplay is not a bad thing). Another example is how many people complain about Sonic always sucking! They want... No, they expect the same gameplay. You seem to have an attitude that if something looks the same, it is just another attempt at a cash in. Me I say each to his own, and as long as there are people who want a consistent product with the same great gameplay there will always be games that look like a cash in. Also COD is as far away from shovelware as you can get, there is more thought and work that goes into these games than you give credit for.
> 
> Again since this is your opinion I can respect it. Even when you troll needlessly about how crappy a game you THINK it is. You can't really judge a game by it's cover, only by the experience you feel.




Listen, I don't need you to fucking tell me what I think is right or wrong, I can say whatever I want about the game, If I hate it, If I dislike it, If I think its a cash off, I have EVERY RIGHT to say that, It doesn't make it any less true if you say so.

You may think games like Call of Duty aren't cash offs, and if you do you are wrong, but you're entitled to think that. 

I think it was Yahtzee (zero-punctuation) who said something about how people are mindless fucks, and standby the companies that milk games and continue to buy and support them, when all they do is just rehash the same shit with 1 new feature.


I find it very funny that you get upset on ones opinion, am I not allowed to say what I want on these forums? Is it against the rules to say the stuff I think about video games I don't like? If so, then whats the point of these threads?


I want game sequels to be sequels, you bring up Sonic, you know what was a good sequel. Sonic 2 to Sonic 3, Sonic Adventure to Sonic Adventure 2. Gameplay elements changed completely but felt familiar.



You don't get that with games now a days, you get these fucking sequels that should just be "Insert Disc 2 here". 


However thats not true on some games, the Pokemon games do a GREAT job, The metal gear series, Fuck Yeah, each game felt fresh from the next, 4 was a masterpiece, and I'm looking forward to the hack and slash.

MegaMan however is an exception, those games just fucking rule, hell even the Metroid series did way more innovating things than games now a days.


Point is, I'm allowed to say what I want, I don't think this game is anything short of a Modded version of Fallout 3, End of story.


----------



## Sterling (Oct 20, 2010)

xD I read the first 2 lines and said: "I totally agree, isn't that exactly what the end of my post said, and the whole point of arguing an opinion. :/" Then after reading the rest of your post it seems as if you still don't get why I say you're wrong. If you just look at the sheer amount of work it takes to make a whole new game on the same engine, then it cannot be a cash in. Now the shit on the DS and Wii, those are cash ins. Oh I also like the part about getting upset about one's opinion. Isn't that what you're supposed to do in a debate? Be passionate and convince others of your opinion? Yea, next time think the whole matter through, because there are some people who take the internet seriously (Me). Also the Sonic sequels are just that, but the reason they felt like that was because they matched the gameplay and feel of speed to the "t". Pokemon games do a great job because they don't make instant changes to their formula, they do this over time. I haven't really played MGS, so no comment there. Mega Man does rule, and I mean the handheld ones. I never got into the older console versions, or the 8 bit iterations either. I would have to say the .Exe series just about tops my favorites list.

Also the point is I have just as much right to argue that you are wrong. To me you still have not convinced me that these yearly releases of popular games as just simple cash ins (As with a lot more people who just say you're a troll). >.> Each and every one of these games have a lot of care, and effort going into them to make them palpable for the customer. So think more about why a person is arguing with you over how wrong or right you are instead of feeling like your rights as a free person have been violated through your panties.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 20, 2010)

brandonspikes said:
			
		

> These boring generic FPS games are getting OLD.



>Fallout
>generic FPS

You obviously have no clue what you're talking about. Fallout 3 and New Vegas are about as much FPS games as Fallout and Fallout 2 were. If you think Fallout 3/New Vegas are about the first person shooting then you're just a retard. Hell most of the game can be played with VATS which basically takes away any first person shooting. Hell even turn it to a third person perspective and it's not a FPS.

Basically you're just trolling. Can it since you haven't got a leg to stand on.

And New Vegas may be a "shameless cash-in" but it'll be a fucking fun ass cash-in. No problem with that.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 20, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> brandonspikes said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fallout 3 is nothing like fallout 1 and 2
Fallout 3 is an Action RPG FPS, Just like Borderlands

Oh and Btw, Fallout New Vegas in unplayable on PC and Ps3, shows how much work they put into the game, Forums are flooded with problems, People are crashing, have studdering problems, Horrible frame-rates, Quests instantly failing, saves deleting themselves, memory leaks ect.

I'm getting about 15-25 fps with any combo of settings from low to Ultra in NewVegas right now and my rig is able to push every other game I play at 60 FPS (W Vsync oc). 

Shows how much work they put into developing a new game, I get better performance in Crysis.

Lazy game coders are lazy.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 20, 2010)

brandonspikes said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You've obviously never played Fallout 3 or Borderlands. There's huge differences between both. In terms of perks, leveling, and dialogue, it does keep quite a bit from classic Fallout, it just changes up the combat completely. That's not a bad thing.

And sorry if your system can't run it but going on this dead end rampage on how Fallout 3 is like every other generic FPS (which is bullshit) isn't gonna help. Maybe finding answers online or something will help.

Or buy it on the 360 if you can.


----------



## Sterling (Oct 20, 2010)

He actually wasn't calling it generic FPS, just saying its a cash in.

Also BS, how many of these claims are you actually able to back up. Have you really bought the same game 3 times? Or are you just repeating things you hear on the internet?

Oh and if you really did buy it 3 times, you're not helping your point at all.


----------



## Goli (Oct 20, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> brandonspikes said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There are many reports of crashes on all three platforms, in fact some people are even getting corrupted saves on the PC & 360 ones.
So that wouldn't fix anything.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 20, 2010)

I've never played Fallout or New Vegas

http://img683.imageshack.us/img683/9302/steamy.jpg


----------



## Schlupi (Oct 20, 2010)

brandonspikes said:
			
		

> I've never played Fallout or New Vegas
> 
> http://img683.imageshack.us/img683/9302/steamy.jpg



Left 4 Dead 2 = SO MUCH WIN.

Honestly, I would rather play that anyways. Is that Steam sale still going on?

And everyone who bought New Vegas, yeah, it sucks, but it is too late. Wait for an update to fix it and stop bitching. You already spent your money. =P


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 20, 2010)

Schlupi said:
			
		

> brandonspikes said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I never said I spent my money on New Vegas :S, Yeah, I love Left 4 dead 2, I'm pretty competitive at the multi player, It just sucks there isn't a big community on PC anymore only about 10-20k people , and no, no more sale, It was 6 dollars last week tho :X


----------



## Fudge (Oct 20, 2010)

I'm mad about the constant glitches and freezes. This game needed more development time.


----------



## Sterling (Oct 20, 2010)

fudgenuts64 said:
			
		

> I'm mad about the constant glitches and freezes. This game needed more development time.


The few glitches I have seen actually make the game easier. Especially when enemies sink into the ground.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Oct 20, 2010)

brandonspikes said:
			
		

> Schlupi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 20, 2010)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> brandonspikes said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I sometimes pirate my games I'm spectacle about then delete them right away if I don't like them, if so I buy them from steam or gamestop.


----------



## Sterling (Oct 20, 2010)

The word you're looking for is skeptical. Also, we all have our opinions on what we like and don't. It is our right to have an opinion, but I really think you take it too far by saying that this game is just a cash in. That's a bit harsh considering every game made by developers is for money. So technically every game is made for cashing in. It has better gameplay than Fallout 3, and just because it has a few glitches here and there doesn't mean it can't be fixed... This is the reason why we have update able games, and the reason we aren't still in the cartridge age.


----------



## Deleted-188346 (Oct 21, 2010)

It's always fun to hate on newly released major franchises isn't it? Especially critically acclaimed, award winning franchises. Only the cool guys do that.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Oct 21, 2010)

Calls me when Bestheda fix all this shit. Till then, I got Vanquish.




			
				Puppy_Washer said:
			
		

> It's always fun to hate on newly released major franchises isn't it? Especially critically acclaimed, award winning franchises. Only the cool guys do that.



Considering the amount of problems the game has (It's not unplayable, but there have been quite a few gamebreaking glitches reported as well as just stupid bugs and problems), I think it's pretty fair for people to slam it.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 21, 2010)

ojsinnerz. said:
			
		

> Calls me when Bestheda fix all this shit. Till then, I got Vanquish.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



85pnt Reviewers average is not critically acclaimed.


----------



## Hells Malice (Oct 21, 2010)

I'm curious where all these magical problems have come from.
Console?

Played for about 5-6 hours now, and i've experienced one Gecko getting stuck/frozen and not letting me kill it, till I tried VATs and got the frozen bastard.
Otherwise not a SINGLE problem.
This is the PC version of the game however.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Oct 21, 2010)

Hells Malice said:
			
		

> I'm curious where all these magical problems have come from.
> Console?
> 
> Played for about 5-6 hours now, and i've experienced one Gecko getting stuck/frozen and not letting me kill it, till I tried VATs and got the frozen bastard.
> ...




I have the PS3 version. Supposedly the buggiest of them all, and I havn't run into any game breaking glitches or bugs yet. Not saying it's not possible, but I have been on the bethsoft and Playstation forums, and I can say that BS is greatly exaggerating the frequency of game breaking glitches.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 21, 2010)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> Hells Malice said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



http://forums.steampowered.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=694


----------



## tehnoobshow (Oct 21, 2010)

Oh man i really wanted New Vegas...but i just got castlevania and several other games for my birthday and i am saving up for Black Ops.

Oh and my mate has the ps3 and he was telling me about the unbelievable buginess and some game break glitches.


----------



## SylvWolf (Oct 21, 2010)

It's all cool guys. BS just likes to play original games, not sequels that build on the same engine while adding new weapons, characters, maps, enemies, things to do, etc. I can respect that, I mean... wait... OMG 400 hours of L4D2?! Now I'm confused.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Oct 21, 2010)

The fact that he put 400 hours into L4D2 pretty much confirms that he's a trololololol.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 21, 2010)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> The fact that he put 400 hours into L4D2 pretty much confirms that he's a trololololol.



Wait.. what? 400 hours? thats not even a lot, for a mp game.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 21, 2010)

SylvWolf said:
			
		

> It's all cool guys. BS just doesn't like to play original games, not sequels that build on the same engine while adding new weapons, characters, maps, enemies, things to do, etc. I can respect that, I mean... wait... OMG 400 hours of L4D2?! Now I'm confused.


Its because no-one plays left 4 dead 1, or else I would still be playing that.


----------



## tehnoobshow (Oct 21, 2010)

Puppy_Washer said:
			
		

> It's always fun to hate on newly released major franchises isn't it? Especially critically acclaimed, award winning franchises. Only the cool guys do that.


It gives me a sort of disturbing satisfaction....it makes me have a warm fuzzy feeling.

p.s
hope I'm not freaking you out


----------



## Maz7006 (Oct 21, 2010)

has the DLC "issue" been fixed with the P3 

liked to know before i guy it


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Oct 21, 2010)

It's all good. I'll enjoy my buggy cash-in, no wait, I already am, and it's a hell of a lot better than Fallout 3. 

The fact of the matter is, a franchise in and of itself is a cash in. Mario? Cash-in. Zelda? Cash-in. Def Jam games? cizash-izzin. Call of Duty? Cash-in! Mega Man? More like Mega Cash-in. Resident Evil? Cash-in. Would you like me to continue?


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 21, 2010)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> It's all good. I'll enjoy my buggy cash-in, no wait, I already am, and it's a hell of a lot better than Fallout 3.
> 
> The fact of the matter is, a franchise in and of itself is a cash in. Mario? Cash-in. Zelda? Cash-in. Def Jam games? cizash-izzin. Call of Duty? Cash-in! Mega Man? More like Mega Cash-in. Resident Evil? Cash-in. Would you like me to continue?


The difference between those games and fallout , is the fact that at least if they're cash-ins they aren't plagued with unplayable bugs.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Oct 21, 2010)

brandonspikes said:
			
		

> TwinRetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So, what say you when the patches are released? (PC patch is already in the wild) and again, I say greatly exaggerated with the unplayability.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 21, 2010)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> brandonspikes said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pretty sad for a "critically acclaimed" video game to need patching on 3 consoles day one because of game breaking glitches.


----------



## fishykipper (Oct 21, 2010)

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, no post for me today, no fallout! 
sad times!


----------



## Rasas (Oct 21, 2010)

Can we just drop it? Most if not all commercial games are made purely for money. (Well most not all since the games trying to recruit people and the other one which is probably not acceptable to talk about so I'll leave it at that) So what if he doesn't like Fallout New Vegas is there any reason to post arguing with the guy unless he will change or something else happens. Also expansion packs as some people consider it to be aren't always bad. I find the game adds something to the story and gameplay. While it may be a few tweaks and new lands to explore a few tweaks can go a long way which are shown in a lot of expansion packs.

What are you talking about.... If you didn't want the *DLC, Collector's Edition, buying it local instead of online and or more quickly then a slow ship* then paying 60 dollars for it just seems stupid and unlikely since I doubt any place sells it for exactly 60 maybe 59.99 with tax. The PC version is 49.99 and cheaper if you bought it amazon for 46.99 shipped or another place or person that sold it for cheaper. Plus if you bought the 360 version it was 49.99 shipped for a preorder previously and amazon would of sold it for the price you preordered it for. If your buying the ps3 or 360 version ebay, amazon, gametz sometimes, bonazna sometimes and some other sites have people or will sell it to you for cheaper NEW. 52.99 new and shipped is the cheapest I found reputable seller as well 6 copies left.

He or she never said it needed a online feature to be qualified to be a sequel so why are you bringing that up. Not going over the last part because the amount of things wrong with it just make you seem........

The bugs don't make it unplayable. Less enjoyable would be a better way to put it since I'm still going to play it and some of the other people here would still play it. Though the less then enjoyable bugs make it seem less then fully developed and less then enjoyable.

It does not need patches. While it would benefit from then it does not need them.

Conversation

Person A: I need this medicine. 
Person B: You don't need this medicine you want this medicine. 
Person A: I need it to live.
Person B: Well then you should of said I need this medicine to live longer.
Person A: I'm leaving the store for another since you were very rude
Person B: Thank you come again.


----------



## Jamstruth (Oct 21, 2010)

My brother recieved his copy of New Vegas today. He tried to install it and discovered that it used the Steam API therefore he can't install the game until its actually released (as of Midnight tonight)


----------



## Hells Malice (Oct 21, 2010)

Yeah these days games are starting to use Steam and GFWL to enforce the release date of a game.
Very efficient too for the most part. Though the biggest anti-piracy method is definitely making a majority of game sales online.
New Vegas must have been damn near pure digital downloads (or shipped from Amazon type sites), because it wasn't leaked and cracked until several hours after its initial release on Steam, which is incredibly uncommon for big releases.

Though, it was released on the 19th for NA, I wasn't aware it had a different release date for other regions. Doesn't really make sense to do that these days.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Oct 21, 2010)

It was leaked standalone on various warez sites dude....


----------



## Scott-105 (Oct 21, 2010)

I bought Fallout on Wednesday, and I havn't seen any "unplayable" bugs or whatever. Game runs fine for me.


----------



## Sterling (Oct 22, 2010)

I got my first freeze at almost 10 hours of gameplay. God, glad I saved. I had just gotten past the area with the ghouls... Ghouls scare me. :/


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Oct 22, 2010)

for some reason the game froze in the same place twice, and after the third time, it was fine. Annoying, but again, not game breaking.


----------



## Scott-105 (Oct 22, 2010)

Sterl500 said:
			
		

> I got my first freeze at almost 10 hours of gameplay. God, glad I saved. I had just gotten past the area with the ghouls... Ghouls scare me. :/





Spoiler



The part with the night kin in the basement?

If it's the same part, how the f did you beat it?!?



EDIT: Thought I'd better spoiler it, just in case.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Oct 22, 2010)

Scott-105 said:
			
		

> Sterl500 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



The nightkin in the basement? It was hard as hell, but I beat that quest with my Weathered 10MM Pistol. What also really helped is having companions. Rex and Lily specifically.


----------



## Scott-105 (Oct 22, 2010)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> Scott-105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



How do you even get companions?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 22, 2010)

brandonspikes said:
			
		

> TwinRetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fallout 3 is a buggy ass piece of shit but it's still one fantastic game. It's been how long since it's release and there's still crashes bugs, freezes, and various other glitches? But that still doesn't stop you from plugging 100+ hours into that game.

Yeah, New Vegas may be inexcusably buggy, especially considering the time they had to develop it and fix the bugs from Fallout 3 but it still doesn't stop it from being just as deep and atmospheric as Fallout 3.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Oct 22, 2010)

Scott-105 said:
			
		

> TwinRetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



You can get Rex (Cyber Dog) from The King in Freeside. When you take the quest to fix him, it will take you to a place in the mountains where there is a doctor that can fix him. There you will also find Lily she is also a Nightkin, and she hits hard (melee) and can take some good hits before going down. You can also find a doctor called Arcade Bannon in The Old Mormon Fort, and you can easily have him accompany you if you have the Confirmed Bachelor perk. He is automatically hostile toward's the Legion, so be careful. And you can find Cass in Mojave Outpost, but you have to go through some serious hoops to get her, but IMO it's worth it. If you do manage to get her, do yourself a huge favor and DONT take her to John-Babtiste in Freeside.



Thats all I know for now.


----------



## Sterling (Oct 22, 2010)

@Scot-105



Spoiler



The trick to that quest is to help the nightkin. I had a lot of trouble trying to kill them all, and I almost succeeded. When you find the Nightkin leader, agree to help them get that shipment of stealthboys. He'll let you into a room with a ghoul that wants you to find his companion in order for him to leave. I didn't want to have to trek back through all those nightkins and find her dead. So I had to find a way up to the second story, and discovered that as the Nightkin leader said the whole place is booby trapped. When I get to the second floor, the ghoul starts to shoot me. Believe me when I say that he is mile easier than a nightkin to kill. After you kill him, hack the terminal in the second floor to discover that the shipment was moved. Then just tell the NK leader that it was moved then they will leave.



I like the varmint rifle you get at the beginning of the game. I have a silencer, extended mags, and a night scope. This just kicks ass on the desert at night, especially when you're hidden.


----------



## Wabsta (Oct 22, 2010)

God damnit, it won't let me load auto and quicksaves anymore..


----------



## SubliminalSegue (Oct 22, 2010)

I thought NV was an okay game, but I have a huge problem with Obsidian. (Long story) Anyway, besides, a boring story, uninteresting landscape, (Don't argue it's a desert, it's boring and lazy programming) and horrible VO's clouding a great-written scripts, it's a decent game.

The fact that some of the original devs is a nice touch, but the game seems rushed. I dunno, I really don't feel like reiterating my review again.

EDIT: So....I killed Caesar and the entire Centurian army at The Fort with a Super Sledgehammer. Let me tell you something, people. I have never before felt like a God.


----------



## Scott-105 (Oct 23, 2010)

I just loaded my game. It has an update, so bugs are most likely fixed.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Oct 23, 2010)

SubliminalSegue said:
			
		

> I thought NV was an okay game, but I have a huge problem with Obsidian. (Long story) Anyway, besides, a boring story, uninteresting landscape, (Don't argue it's a desert, it's boring and lazy programming) and horrible VO's clouding a great-written scripts, it's a decent game.
> 
> The fact that some of the original devs is a nice touch, but the game seems rushed. I dunno, I really don't feel like reiterating my review again.
> 
> EDIT: *So....I killed Caesar and the entire Centurian army at The Fort with a Super Sledgehammer. Let me tell you something, people. I have never before felt like a God.*



Especially when you take out all those damn Praetorian Guards. Fuck they were annoying. That being said, much caps were to be had when I sold all of the Ballistic Gloves (after I repaired them all to max of course.)


----------



## Leo Cantus (Oct 23, 2010)

I was looking forward to getting NV but then I hear about all the bugs. Apparently a patch has been released now, does this fix most of the freezes and bugs?


----------



## Deleted-188346 (Oct 23, 2010)

brandonspikes said:
			
		

> Dude, I don't know what you're talking about, A constantly crashing game, Self deleting saves, quests instantly failing? Npcs randomly despawning?!?!, that is not game breaking at all.*sarcasm*
> 85pnt Reviewers average is not critically acclaimed.
> You were criticizing New Vegas because of entirely different reasons to the bugs of the game. There is no denying that New Vegas has a completely unacceptable amount of bugs. I personally hate the developers for releasing an obviously untested game, and to add insult to injury, they double the price for Australians (on Steam) for no reason, aside from matching EB Games prices. Our Steam price is literally twice that of the United States.
> 
> ...


Not at all.


----------



## Scott-105 (Oct 23, 2010)

Where can I go to get weapon mods?


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 24, 2010)

Puppy_Washer said:
			
		

> brandonspikes said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ToKIkw3LIoQ


----------



## Deleted-188346 (Oct 24, 2010)

brandonspikes said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ToKIkw3LIoQ



Already saw that, lol. I've experienced that bug on a lesser scale. I saw a child in the kneeling position, sliding through town at running speed.
It's also great to talk to NPCs that are stuck within the ground, and you have to interact with the top of their head.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 24, 2010)

Puppy_Washer said:
			
		

> brandonspikes said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My game crashed when I shot some guys head off in vats.


----------



## SubliminalSegue (Oct 24, 2010)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> SubliminalSegue said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dude, fuck that. I cleared the entire dam, beating both NCR and Legion with those things. It was the greatest trip of my life.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 24, 2010)

So my friend pirated a copy and he has a pretty top-notch gaming PC. It did crash for him now and then but after restarting his PC he barely had any issues. No framerate issues too. He set it from Ultra to High if you were wondering and it ran better plus there was barely any difference.

I'm on his PC right now so I may just nab some time on it.


----------



## Deleted-188346 (Oct 24, 2010)

brandonspikes said:
			
		

> My game crashed when I shot some guys head off in vats.


I find that the crashes are usually fairly random. I get them every 30-45 minutes, sometimes less frequent.
Although, the game will crash everytime I contact the Brotherhood of Steel. I simply cannot progress with them.

Oh, and just wait until you get the Anti-Material Rifle. They spelled it "Materiel".


----------



## Blaze163 (Oct 24, 2010)

My little brother's been playing New Vegas every second of every day since he got it on Friday evening. It's annoying because he never actually does anything. He just wanders around taking potshots at random objects. I find it amusing that even though he's spent years glued to his control pad playing shooters of various types he still can't aim worth a toss.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 24, 2010)

Puppy_Washer said:
			
		

> brandonspikes said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anti-materiel_rifle

:X


----------



## Zerousen (Oct 24, 2010)

brandonspikes said:
			
		

> Puppy_Washer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And I thought _I_ was a Grammar Nazi.


----------



## tehnoobshow (Oct 24, 2010)

Man I want this game so badly..... in fact I need this game.


----------



## Deleted-188346 (Oct 24, 2010)

brandonspikes said:
			
		

> Puppy_Washer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol, got me there. Although, I've always seen it as "material". Even on the Fallout Wiki they jump between the different spellings, haha.
Well, seeing as "materiel" is a french word meaning military hardware, it's no wonder that I've seen "material" more often. Materiel isn't an English word.
Most people type it as material I suppose. I prefer it that way, so it's going to be bothering me seeing it as that spelling in the game.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Oct 24, 2010)

I would imagine an "Anti Material Rifle" would be some sort of energy weapon.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 24, 2010)

This game would be much better if it had Samus's or Megaman's arm cannon.


----------



## Sterling (Oct 24, 2010)

Just tried to mod my Classic Pack 10mm pistol, and the weirdest thing happened: The gun disappears from my hand and the screen gets foggy. There I was holding an invisible gun, and it is now easier to see the landscape. The screen bug was annoying, but the invisible gun bug was amusing.


----------



## Deleted-188346 (Oct 25, 2010)

Sterl500 said:
			
		

> Just tried to mod my Classic Pack 10mm pistol, and the weirdest thing happened: The gun disappears from my hand and the screen gets foggy. There I was holding an invisible gun, and it is now easier to see the landscape. The screen bug was annoying, but the invisible gun bug was amusing.


Zoom out into 3rd person mode. Prepare to laugh.


----------



## Sterling (Oct 25, 2010)

Okay, I think I have enough material to base a review on. Wish me luck guys.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 25, 2010)

Sterl500 said:
			
		

> Okay, I think I have enough material to base a review on. Wish me luck guys.



10/10 GOTY from you?


----------



## nico445 (Oct 25, 2010)

i didn't play the other fallout games but the guy that did my jtag mod put it on my hd,
should i first play fallout 3 + the dlc's and such or can i start right with this?


----------



## Wabsta (Oct 25, 2010)

This is just another game in the same universe, not related to fallout 3 or anything, so yea, you can start with New Vegas if you want


----------



## nico445 (Oct 25, 2010)

ok thx


----------



## XXLANCEXX (Oct 25, 2010)

This Game is a 60 dollar expansion pack
I bought it new for the PS3 from the retro store for 35.99


----------



## Wabsta (Oct 25, 2010)

XXLANCEXX said:
			
		

> This Game is a 60 dollar expansion pack
> I bought it new for the PS3 from the retro store for 35.99


Why do people keep calling it an expansion pack?
That would be the same as calling pokémon black and white an expansion pack of pokemon diamond.


----------



## Maz7006 (Oct 25, 2010)

wont bother with this game till it gets some MAJOR updates.


----------



## Wabsta (Oct 25, 2010)

Maz7006 said:
			
		

> wont bother with this game till it gets some MAJOR updates.


It's pretty playable actually.


----------



## Sterling (Oct 25, 2010)

brandonspikes said:
			
		

> Sterl500 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sure, I would like a GOTY edition for a game 2 years in a row. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 [/sarcasm] In all seriousness, go read my review.


----------



## Deleted-188346 (Oct 26, 2010)

Wabsta said:
			
		

> Maz7006 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That depends on a large variety of things. Firstly, the console you're playing it on. Secondly, your opinion of what is "playable". Thirdly, how lucky you are when you play, as some people experience all the bugs, some people experience just one crash. Fourthly, your style of play, because if you don't explore all the side quests, companions, or quest-branches, you won't see half the bugs.

It seems to me that the people who don't experience the bugs think that there are simply no bugs.


----------



## Hells Malice (Oct 26, 2010)

On PC i've experienced one crash, and immediately after Fallout crashed...steam got me to install an update (I run F3 through steam obviously), so i'm curious if the update screwed the game up.

But otherwise i've done boatloads of sidequests, most of the main quest, gotten all, or nearly all, companions, and explored for hours.
All I have to report is that one suspicious crash, and a lot of people i've talked to (PC users) haven't reported problems either.

It sucks the poor little consoles can't handle the game, but really if you're just going to whine and bitch about 'bugs', get out. Let the people actually playing the game actually talk about the ****ing game. Tired of scrubs and noobs in this thread just whining like little morons replying the same way over and over.
Drop it, or get a PC that can handle games running on a somewhat old game engine.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 26, 2010)

Hells Malice said:
			
		

> On PC i've experienced one crash, and immediately after Fallout crashed...steam got me to install an update (I run F3 through steam obviously), so i'm curious if the update screwed the game up.
> 
> But otherwise i've done boatloads of sidequests, most of the main quest, gotten all, or nearly all, companions, and explored for hours.
> All I have to report is that one suspicious crash, and a lot of people i've talked to (PC users) haven't reported problems either.
> ...



I've crashed SIX times while doing the quests in the starting area, thats with the latest patch the DLL fix, My computer can handle the game running at 60 FPS on ultra settings with 4AA so that doesn't make much sense, The game is very buggy and the forums are FLOODED with problems, Just because you haven't experienced much doesn't mean anything, I have also lost auto saves.


At this point in time its almost inexcusable, Sorry to say this but on a technical side it runs like poopie.


----------



## Deleted-188346 (Oct 26, 2010)

Hells Malice said:
			
		

> On PC i've experienced one crash, and immediately after Fallout crashed...steam got me to install an update (I run F3 through steam obviously), so i'm curious if the update screwed the game up.
> 
> But otherwise i've done boatloads of sidequests, most of the main quest, gotten all, or nearly all, companions, and explored for hours.
> All I have to report is that one suspicious crash, and a lot of people i've talked to (PC users) haven't reported problems either.
> ...


Go to the Bethesda bug reporting page. I made a complaint, and within literally 120 seconds my post was on page 3, being shoved down by people making new bug reports. You have no idea about the larger picture.

It's funny you posted right after me, because I was just explaining how people think that there are no bugs simply because they haven't experience any (or many).

There are bugs. Lots of bugs.
Get over it.


----------



## Sterling (Nov 3, 2010)

Has anyone actually found a reliable place to buy throwing knives/hatchets/spears?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 4, 2010)

brandonspikes said:
			
		

> I've crashed SIX times while doing the quests in the starting area, thats with the latest patch the DLL fix, My computer can handle the game running at 60 FPS on ultra settings with 4AA so that doesn't make much sense, The game is very buggy and the forums are FLOODED with problems, Just because you haven't experienced much doesn't mean anything, I have also lost auto saves.
> 
> 
> At this point in time its almost inexcusable, Sorry to say this but on a technical side it runs like poopie.



Maybe it's just you. There's been plenty of reports of the game not being nearly as bad in terms of crashes. I was playing it at my friends house for about 4 hours with no crashes on his PC. He was playing it for about 10 hours with one crash. He then restarted his computer and didn't get a single crash after that. Stop blaming the game when everyone else is reporting that it's not nearly as bad as you have it.

And all you've been bitching about is glitches. Fallout 3 was a buggy piece of shit and this is a buggy piece of shit. Deal with it. If you actually stopped your whining then maybe you'd realize how good of a game it is underneath it.

Side note: Ultra settings are pretty useless. My friend turned it from Ultra to High (even though his computer can run Ultra fine) and it ran a lot better and looked about the same.


----------



## Satangel (Nov 4, 2010)

Too busy playing Fallout 3 GOTY edition to be already bothered with this game.
I'm almost done with Fallout 3 for the second time now, now finally starting to get some mods implemented. Fallout 3 is just such an amazing game, so big, amazing shit. I'll probably play this version when the GOTY edition comes out, I've got enough to keep me busy till then.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 4, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> brandonspikes said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pretty cool having to download a DLL to fix the framerate problem of the game.


----------



## Deleted-188346 (Nov 7, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> brandonspikes said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good game underneath, terrible technical problems though.

And as I've said before, it's retarded to assume that a game is bug free, simply because you haven't experienced any problems.
If you've been aware of the general feedback of New Vegas (from actual players, not reviewers), you'd know that this game is practically beta on the technical side.
But, granted, the actual gameplay is fine.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 8, 2010)

Puppy_Washer said:
			
		

> Good game underneath, terrible technical problems though.
> 
> And as I've said before, it's retarded to assume that a game is bug free, simply because you haven't experienced any problems.
> If you've been aware of the general feedback of New Vegas (from actual players, not reviewers), you'd know that this game is practically beta on the technical side.
> But, granted, the actual gameplay is fine.



I know it's a buggy piece of shit, I called it a buggy piece of shit in my comment and talked about how it did indeed crash. I'm just sick of him constantly complaining about the technical crap (when Fallout 3 was also terribly buggy) instead of just finally realizing that yeah, it's buggy and glitchy, but hey it's an awesome game underneath it. Instead of complaining about the game constantly maybe he can just play it through the glitches and still realize it's a lot of fun.


----------



## Deleted-188346 (Nov 9, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Puppy_Washer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think that once people stop saying "it's got no bugs cause I haven't seen any!", then we can drop it.
I mean, it's a pretty serious problem that Bethesda released a game that is this broken, and lots of people (that paid money for it) either can't get it to run at a stable framerate, have constant crashes, glitches, or can't even get the game to run at all.

There are over 4,000 official complaints on the Bethesda support page alone, and over 20,000 posts. And that obviously isn't counting the rest of the internet, who can't be bothered going on the official forum.


----------



## SubliminalSegue (Nov 19, 2010)

Now, when we're talking about bugs, are you guys talking about the PC version or the console ones? Cause to be honest, I've only run into like 3 or 4 total in my 80+ hours of play on the 360. That's not terrible in my opinion.

PC could be terrible for all I know.


----------



## Sterling (Nov 19, 2010)

SubliminalSegue said:
			
		

> Now, when we're talking about bugs, are you guys talking about the PC version or the console ones? Cause to be honest, I've only run into like 3 or 4 total in my 80+ hours of play on the 360. That's not terrible in my opinion.
> 
> PC could be terrible for all I know.


They both are. I have almost 200 hours over 6 characters. I haven't even seen most of the bugs, but the ones I have seen are just annoying. Freezes can be common, I have gotten stuck. The wost string of glitches I have ever had, was about 3 freezes in 20 minutes. About 20 - 30 freezes in all by my estimates.


----------



## Rowan (Nov 19, 2010)

brandonspikes said:
			
		

> TwinRetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so how many days of your life is that 16.5 days. Dude, get a girlfriend.


----------



## Sterling (Nov 19, 2010)

Rowan said:
			
		

> brandonspikes said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It really isn't. My friend was Addicted to RS. He spent almost 200 days in the last two years playing it. And he still did well in school, and had a social life. 16 days isn't alot.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 20, 2010)

Rowan said:
			
		

> brandonspikes said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The game came out a year ago. 

If I played 2 hours a day, that would mean 14 hours a week.

In a year, if I did that every day it would be over 650 hours.

Mathematically that means since the game came out I spent less than 2 hours per day, on an online game, and you're saying I don't have a life?

Stop being angry because I insulted a game you played, you know nothing about me.


----------



## mameks (Nov 21, 2010)

I though this was talking about an actual baby that played Fallout: New Vegas. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Anyways. Want to get this, but my laptop's too shit, my 360's buggered, and I have no money. But hey, least I've got Patapon :3


----------



## mightymuffy (Nov 23, 2010)

S'alright........ Not quite living up to my lofty expectations really..... sure the game's got a more mature storyline and feel than Fallout 3, but it's just a bit on the boring side for me! Maybe coz it's just 'more of the same' - Fallout 3 was rather groundbreaking but this simply isn't (this was also the case for me with Bioshock 2) 
Still, 2 long.... lurvely weeks off work over chrimbo, might start back on it - and with me having the 360 version I believe the ghost casino expansion thingy is out 21st Dec.... might liven it up for me!


----------

